

Gamers beat algorithms at finding protein structures - MikeCapone
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2010/08/gamers-beat-algorithms-for-finding-protein-structures.ars

======
RiderOfGiraffes
This submission was the first, but the repeat at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1575557> already has a comment.

